# high elf dragon princes and white lions on GW site



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

black box photo of new high elf plastics 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?categoryId=300003&aId=6800024a

im sure we will see them painted and ready for preorders at some point this week.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

After I just got my Metals! Oh well, this is still pretty good news. I only picked up 10 White Lions, after all.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Plastic Dragon Princes?! BY THE BEARD OF ODIN?!!?!?!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Plastic dragon princes will be great... but even though Im a HE player (in theory) who needs white lions my first reaction is as an ogre: "oh no, not more ASF S6 elves" :cray: well at least that should stop the proxies


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Plastic White Lions and Plastic Dragon Princes oh such joy!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bah I hate Elf Dragon Princes... those are horses not dragons!. I know the fluff can't give them all a dragon but I still don't like them.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Why do the White Lions and Phoenix Guard seem super-expensive to me? 10 plastics for $40? Should I start trying to stockpile the $25 10-man kits for my VC army before they kill everyone else on plastic dudes as well?


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

^^That was my immediate thought, too. In my brain it went something like this:
"$41.25 for 10 plastics! That's ridiculous! . . .Wow, those Phoenix Guard look pretty good. . .Who the hell painted the flesh on these models- my nine-year-old?"


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Where are you getting these prices from?


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

space cowboy said:


> Why do the White Lions and Phoenix Guard seem super-expensive to me? 10 plastics for $40? Should I start trying to stockpile the $25 10-man kits for my VC army before they kill everyone else on plastic dudes as well?


It's the same price as the Empire Greatswords, so I guess it's what we'll need to expect as standard now for new plastic kits for elite infantry (I'd guess the core troop stuff will stay much the same though, other than the normal price rises).


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Where are you getting these prices from?


Prices are on the advanced orders page:

Dragon Princes are £18 a pop, roughly $28 as a straight converison, no?

White Lions and Phoenix Guard are £25 which I make $38 (rounded up)

Painted models are there too if you are happy looking at the ones with the boxes.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh shit, I've just seen those PG - Those are, amazing. As always, the fucking cartoon painting is ruining them, but let a real painter near those, and they'll be almost as good as the Chaos Warriors. The cloaks are... Insane, and my only real complaint is the drummer, and the oversized Halberd Axe heads.

The Dragon Princes... Less so, actually, but I'm sure that's the shit painting+shit photographer. It's just a shame they didn't continue the scale/full length skirt caparison - I loved that on the Noble model.

White Lions... Ouch. They fucked up here, IMHO. Axes are beautiful, cloaks look good. But fuck me, these are meant to be woodsmen, although kings guard etc. I'd have preferred the full length skirts and and the Top knots make no fucking sense considering the banner is going straight behind, while they're going to the side, especially on such static models. Damn, I'd had high hopes for these Post W:AoR artwork.

Shadow Warriors and the Island of Blood Reavers are still the best models they've done yet for the HElf specials, IMHO.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Squeek you've got the prices the wrong way round.
The dragon princes are £18 which is fairly standard for cavalry what most find extortionate are the elite infantry price tag of £25 for 10 the same as the Empire greatswords.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

LOL i seriously cant understand the problem people have with the price's, yesterday you could buy those two elite infantry for £31.50 rrp today you can advance order them for £25 and the cavalry was £35 today its £18 and i know for a fact that all three kits have optional bits.
Now one of the most common subjects that come on on this forum(and all the others) is price and not being able to afford to play, GW give what is in effect a price cut for high elf players and people are still moaning. The two elites are the same price or less as 10 minis of from the same special section in all warhammer ranges, check beastigors,dark elf back guard,empire greatswords, some are cheaper like black orcs and some are alot more like chaos choosen, but they are by no means out of the ordinary.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't like these new plastics, the white lions are the best of a bad bunch, even though the skin looks like a zombies, the pheonix guard are OK, but just look abit OTT to me and I prefer the current metal ones. The dragon princes, again are OK but not enough to pursuade me to replace my metal ones with.

The old shadow warriors (the ones in the previous edition) are my favouite HE special lookwise followed by the new reaver knights, and lion chariot.

The prices of the new plastics did make me feel rather il though


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> LOL i seriously cant understand the problem people have with the price's, yesterday you could buy those two elite infantry for £31.50 rrp today you can advance order them for £25 and the cavalry was £35 today its £18 and i know for a fact that all three kits have optional bits.
> Now one of the most common subjects that come on on this forum(and all the others) is price and not being able to afford to play, GW give what is in effect a price cut for high elf players and people are still moaning. The two elites are the same price or less as 10 minis of from the same special section in all warhammer ranges, check beastigors,dark elf back guard,empire greatswords, some are cheaper like black orcs and some are alot more like chaos choosen, but they are by no means out of the ordinary.


Because people still reckon that plastics should be much much cheaper than metals, despite that not being how GW have worked for years. And yes, it's the same price as the last half dozen releases for the same slot, but you don't really expect GW to announce something and for people not to bitch and moan about it, do you?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

neilbatte said:


> Squeek you've got the prices the wrong way round.
> The dragon princes are £18 which is fairly standard for cavalry what most find extortionate are the elite infantry price tag of £25 for 10 the same as the Empire greatswords.


Ahh yeah, sorted now.

Personally I find £2.50 per model a little steep considering they are plastic. Which is why GW don't sell as much directly as they used to, to non-beginners who know about discount. Doesn't matter if Goldswords and their ilk are the norm now, steep is still steep.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

EmbraCraig said:


> Because people still reckon that plastics should be much much cheaper than metals, despite that not being how GW have worked for years. And yes, it's the same price as the last half dozen releases for the same slot, but you don't really expect GW to announce something and for people not to bitch and moan about it, do you?


It's a knee jerk reaction. They could release a £30 Scale Emperor Titan, and people would still complain.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Me personally I couldn't care less what GW sell their mini's for. I have 4 armies that are big enough to chop and change to cover most eventualities and I recently got another army for my son so that covers my painting urges.
I think the main problem with the cost of the new sets is not that long ago you could get a full regiment of 20 plastic troops for about £16 - 20 and although they were nowhere near the quality they are know they're not 2 and a half times better.
All the extra plastic junk they chuck in the boxes doesn't really settle right with me as in all honesty I prefer not to use most of it as it's just more to paint.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Plastics do not cost less than metals to produce...they are MUCH more expensive, therefore to justify a plastic kit you have to sell more.

An elite unit will never sell as much as a core unit, so the costs are going to be higher.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Another thing to consider is how many extra bits these things may have. If they have insane customization then they're worth it.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

I suppose since I already have metal command boxes of the three elite infantry, these won't be too much, provided there's the option to make them all rank and file troops. That'll give me 15 man units, which should suffice. If not, I'm sure I'll be able to find a 5-man metal box somewhere. 
The thing is I've been playing so long that the idea of laying out $41.25 for ten plastic models seems insane (let alone $45.99 for three trolls pr minotaurs!). But I guess you have to be a bit off to play with toy soldiers at my age.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Pheonix guard suddenly got a huge build now


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I think phoenix guard are my favourite unit under the new rules and now there are some awesome plastics for them guess what i'll be adding to my army 
the dragon princes interest me alot too as i have 10 currently and they are a bitch as they keep falling apart and needing to be repaired and also i really don't like the old horses. Theses look miles better.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

theres then going to be international island of blood day on oct 23rd which will bring out more highelves and more skaven models.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Gw really should make plastic Blood Knights, as ATM they're £50 for five. Five! Dragon Princes were NEVER that expensive, I'm sure.

Midnight


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Gw really should make plastic Blood Knights, as ATM they're £50 for five. Five! Dragon Princes were NEVER that expensive, I'm sure.
> 
> Midnight


Blood Knights are actually one of the more recent models, are they not? :shok:


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Gw really should make plastic Blood Knights, as ATM they're £50 for five. Five! Dragon Princes were NEVER that expensive, I'm sure.
> 
> Midnight


What you have to remember with the blood knights is that they're _all_ metal, not just the riders. They are comparable (both in ammount of material and design quality) to most other army's special characters, and they are priced accordingly. 

I don't see GW replacing them (a) while there are metal/plastic hybrid models that need updating and (b) without a good sized VC wave to accompany them.

Besides, the proce of the current metal models is drawing players in to LOTR. (by which I mean people are buying the plastic Morghul knights at £20 for 6 instead, then getting sucked into the SBG)


----------



## Hunter909 (Aug 29, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Where are you getting these prices from?


 
the prices would have been from the US, because Australia has them as $69


----------

